# C99



## GrowinGreen (Apr 5, 2009)

I hear so much about how great C99 is. Where can I get some seeds? Who is the breeder?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 6, 2009)

The origanal breeder was The Brothers Grimm but sadly they are no longer breeding commercialy anymore, there is another breeder that says his C99 is from The Brothers Grimm stock origanallyand thats Joey Weed! I have the original C99 from The Brothers Grimm that I acquired in 2001 which is in my top 5 weed of all time, I did have a close friend that grew Joey Weeds version and I have to say its very comparable to The Brothers Grimm that I grow! I'm even thinking of ordering some C99xAppollo 11 that the same friend grew it was awesome stuff!

 In the book Big Book of Buds vol2 It says Gypsy Nirvana has it also but I have no exprience with that Breeder, if you have a copy of the book it has a very detailed story of the genetics the Brothers Grimm used as well as there journey making it you should give it a read! I'm also doing a grow Journal with C99 and NL right now have a look! Hope that helps alittle

                                                     Phatpharmer


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Phatpharmer- that helps a lot. Do you know any seedbanks that carry Joey Weed's strains? I wish attitude did!

I did a search and the only place I found is the hempdepot and it isn't a pure C99 but a C99xBlueberry- which doesn't sound too bad.

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/BlueberryxC99.html

You're a lucky guy for having that original C99- I'm jealous 

I don't have that book, but I have heard you mention it before- when I get some money I'll have to check it out haha- I'll be sure to check your journal out- thanks!


----------



## D3 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Spice Brothers has some of brother grimm seeds.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 6, 2009)

I also have a mother from seed of the original brothers grimm cindy x ak47.

Some of you will get to see it.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Some of you will get to see it.



Like ...in person? :hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks Phatpharmer- that helps a lot. Do you know any seedbanks that carry Joey Weed's strains? I wish attitude did!
> 
> I did a search and the only place I found is the hempdepot and it isn't a pure C99 but a C99xBlueberry- which doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> ...


 
GG: Last time I checked Hemp Depot they had a much bigger selection of Joey Weed stuff I might shoot them an email and see why they no longer have the once wide selection they did have, they dont even have the c99xappollo11 I wanted  !


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Like ...in person? :hubba:



mmmhhhhmmmmm.....


----------



## chinaman (Apr 7, 2009)

Bodhi seeds just had some pineapple c99(the best c99 pheno imho) crossed with starstrain might try them.. i have had my pineapple cindy for over 5yrs and wouldnt trade it for anything hehe..i did just ad afgooey and will be trying agent orange and trainwreck x el yuceteca mexican sativa soon))

good day


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 8, 2009)

chinaman said:
			
		

> Bodhi seeds just had some pineapple c99(the best c99 pheno imho) crossed with starstrain might try them.. i have had my pineapple cindy for over 5yrs and wouldnt trade it for anything hehe..i did just ad afgooey and will be trying agent orange and trainwreck x el yuceteca mexican sativa soon))
> 
> good day


 

Bodhi seeds never heard of it, not only that I can't find on Google, so if anyone has exprience with the site or the web page let me no thanks!


                                                     Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah if google doesn't haeve it I don't think it really exists! haha google knows all!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

Just a heads up for everyone- I checked hempdepot for Joey Weed seeds again and the C99 x A11 is back up!

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/index.html

Probably pick a pack up when I get some damn money!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn just found an F4 C99 too-

Kingdom's C99

F4 since the Bros. G. source; very uniform and has never been
hybridized. Multiple females and males were used to create this C99 line. This Cinderella 99 differs slightly in a couple
of good ways from the original stock. Her yields are a bit more
substantial than most C99 I see around. She also has a good tendency to get pretty purple with cooler flowering temps at night. Her fragrances are like over ripe tropical fruit and very pungent. Her flavors are similar, very impressive. Resin production is very high and she ends up covered with crystals completely.
You will find approximatley 1 in 16 females that will be a little stretchier with smaller yields and her cola formations will be a bit elongated. This phenotype has a more citrus fruit aroma to her and is also off the chain with resin production. In my opinion a real keeper, especially for the connoisseur.
High-type is edgy, with a decent body thump to her as well, very powerful and intense. Those of you who love that edgy sativa side will love this one for sure.
She does not like humidity too high especially in flowering and I
would make sure you stay below 50% relative humidity; and I
wouldn&#8217;t recommend this strain for outdoors either, unless you live in a nice dry locale.
Yields: average

Indoor flowering 50-56 days indoors

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/C99.htm

20 seeds for like $79- anyone ever ordered from this site?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I have ordered from Hemp Depot several times.  I am not familiar with Kingdom, however I am planning on giving them a try.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 25, 2009)

Bodhi seeds is on breedbay))



good day


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2009)

bodhi's seeds go fast, and be prepared for a bidding war. deep pockets always win. i bid on some of his seeds, when it hit $225 i backed off.:holysheep:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Do you know any seedbanks that carry Joey Weed's strains? I wish attitude did!


 Attitude does carry a cinderella 99 cross from Afropips, I'm gonna try it shortly.


----------



## monkey5 (May 2, 2009)

GrowingGreen, hey, those are Kingdom's c-99's are made by "the REV" ...aka...Rolantleroy over at Skunk mag. From the real Bro. Grimm stock. and then his selection !! Hope that helps you !! monkey5


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

monkey5 said:
			
		

> GrowingGreen, hey, those are Kingdom's c-99's are made by "the REV" ...aka...Rolantleroy over at Skunk mag. From the real Bro. Grimm stock. and then his selection !! Hope that helps you !! monkey5



Thanks man, why are the seeds so cheap than!?

20 seeds for $70 seems reallly cheap for F4's, any ideas?


----------



## chinaman (May 2, 2009)

check out tga they have alot of c99 crosses that look very interesting imo 

good day


----------

